# quod erat demonstrandum : 9 + 3 = 9



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello railroaders,


yesterday, I got the chance to prove that 9 + 3 will be 9 (in some cases) !!!


Some of my first logging railroad cars in 2"-scale have been a short logging caboose (#9) and a tool car (#3), each build on top of a heavy duty single truck. Meanwhile, I doesn'z like the caboose anymore and the toolcar was build "very strong" and looked more than a toy as a model.



















First I removed the trucks on this cars and mounted them to the coach, as the larger trucks are looking much better on this car. Next I build a new 18' car frame and placed the hood of old caboose #9 and most of the tool car stuff on top to create a new workcaboose. This time, I removed all electric equipment from the toolcar as my logging railroad will be placed in the era 1900 to 1910.


Here are two preview pictures of the work in progress. This evening I'll final mount the trucks as I missed the right hardware for this job.






















I hope you enjoy my work.


Gerd


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice models Gerd, 
Thanks for sharing, 
Don


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Gerd! You've captured that backwoods logging RR look very well.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That's an interesting project you've got going. 2" scale? Wow. Thanks for posting the pixes.

Les


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, 

meanwhile I mounted the trucks on the work caboose and made some outdoor photos. 









http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/BCRR/Fahrzeuge/Workcaboose/Workcaboose_e.htm

To complete my new MOW train I started a new crwe car yesterday. It's also build in typical logging railroad practice - a bunkhouse riding on disconnects. I just used a pair of my disconencts and build a bunk house from plywood, covered with boards. I'll finish the car this evening. 









http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/BCRR/Fahrzeuge/Crewcar/Crew_e.htm

The MOW train will be first in service this weekend on our club meet. 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gerd,

Nice work on the bunk house car. I also like the way your caboose and tool car turned out. At the rate your going you'll have a whole train finished by the weekend.

Chuck


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Gerd,

Very good work caboose. Thanks for the pics.

Les


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Good morning,


my work train has been finished just in time on late Friday evening. So I ran the whole train on out club layout this weekend. Here are some photos.


The work train










The new crew car










Taking coal and water at Woodsend station










Ready to leave Woodsend station










Heading for Hill Junction










Yardswitching at Woodsend station




















A club member presented his Shay steam engine, built from loco gear castings. My "little" Shay is sitting in the background. The steam engine weights more as my loco frame and runs very fine on air.










German type freight train with double header in 1" scale.










I hope you enjoy the pics.
In two month, we'll celebrate a "US Train Meet" on your club layout. I was asked, if it's possible to see my Shay running on this event. Well it's neraly impossible, but I'll try to get my steam engine build in this time to run the loco with air... 8 weeks to go without plans, parts and material. That's a real challenge and I'll try it.


Cheers, Gerd


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd,

Thanks for posting the photos. Your work train looks very good. In the last photo, what kind of cars are the two red cars? They look like some type of special tank car.

Chuck


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Chuck, 

that are hoppers and no tank cars. The manufacturer "Talbot" designed this hoppers for direct discharge into trucks, but only a hand full of them was ever build. 

Some more model and prototype photos can be seen on this website (scroll down for the pics) => 
http://www.lok-waggonbau.de/index.php?article_id=81 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

WoW! Great detail


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd;

Thank you for sharing the photos of your wonderful models. You do amazing work.

Now this is my own warped sense of humor, but I would really like to know how you were able to fit that *man* into the diamond stack of your locomotive in the photo titled "Ready to leave Woodsend station"?







(Yes, I know it is really a photo perspective illusion, but it managed to tickle my funny bone! He does appear to be emerging from the locomotive's stack.)

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Dear David,
well, I was often asked about the guy in the stack. So I'll explain it here too. This was done by intention because this way it's easy to remove him by photo editing.

Bye, Gerd


----------

